# 4 month old golden looking mixes for adoption



## StandinginHope (Jul 12, 2019)

Here are pictures of their sweet faces


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, available pups and dogs with Non profit Rescue Groups and Shelters are allowed to be posted on the Forum. 

These little ones are cute, sure they'll have homes soon. 

I sent you a PM.


----------



## StandinginHope (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you @CAROLINA MOM!


----------

